# New to me Atlas !!



## tofer76 (Mar 27, 2011)

I inherited a Atlas snowblower this week. its a single stage with a 5hp briggs
it takes a 24inch cut 
I changed the oil in the motor with sae 30wt

anyone know what type of oil to use in the gear box on the side??
I saw a oil fill and level check on it but no drain 
I filled it up with 30wt for now (something is better than nothing) 
I wondered if I should use a 85-90 instead 

my model has the 110v electric start option which is nice
and a set of tire chains on bald hard rubber tires

so anyone know what type of oil for the gear box?
anyone have a manual that I can copy??
thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The engine oil is usually 5w30. SEA30 might be too thick to start when it is cold.

Most front gear boxes use some type of SAE 90 or 80w90, 85w140 or something like that. However, I have never seen a gear box on a single stage.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Shryp said:


> However, I have never seen a gear box on a single stage.


Or tire chains.
You sure it's a single stage?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Perhaps I was wrong
Atlas sn420a - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information
Is this a single stage?
Tofer76
Is it at all like this one?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

some of the older single stage ones were pretty huge. I have one in the garage now with an auger that spins as fast as the new one but it is about 16 inches in diameter. stay far away when running.

I fixed an old 6 hp craftsman very heavy single stage for a friend. It was his fathers and he wanted it running again. he said it dug him out with no problem in the 2 ft snowstorm last year. 

I only had to make one adjustment...the rpm of the motor. if it is not where it should be -3600- they dont perform well at all.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

tofer76 said:


> I inherited a Atlas snowblower this week. its a single stage with a 5hp briggs
> it takes a 24inch cut
> I changed the oil in the motor with sae 30wt
> 
> ...


30weight is going to give you a hard time in the cold and could get the engine into big problems. The engine usually has a cold weather oil suggestion on a plate or decal. Many of us now like 5-30 synthetic to protect small air cooled engines in a wide temperature span.

Is this the sort of machine you are talking about?
*The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase*
Those have the B&S 6:1 reduction as an engine accessory. I believe SAE30 is the common guidance. Again in the cold it gets ugly I am trying the same SAE 5-30 synthetic in my Bob-caT.

Pete


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

you cant run sae 30 in the motor in the winter, not only bad for the motor but it will be a b***h to start. 5w30 for the motor but in the gear box for the gear reduction i dont remember but will look it up in the manual as soon as I can.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Oil weight*

I don't think he's asking for the weight of oil in the engine, I think he's asking about the gearbox. I suspect 30wt could be what it requires, since most of the ones I have specify 30wt for the auger gearbox. Biggest question I would have is how fast it runs (rpms). If nothing else, use a good synthetic and it likely will be OK at least for now.

If you can find another similar machine, might be at least worth a look and see if it looks the same.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry about the delay, looked it up. the gear reduction takes sae 30


----------



## khamm (Jan 21, 2016)

*Atlas 5 hp snow blower*

TD5771
After a year of calling around I found this site and your post. Thanks for answering Tofer76's questions as I had the same gearbox question and all I ever got was a lot of you can try's...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum khamm

Now you have a new home for your blower questions :wavetowel2:


----------

